

Ask HN: best HN app for iPhone? - waldr

I've tried a few of the free ones and not found anything that consistently loads comments, or displays web pages in a native browser. Any recommendations please!
======
SamReidHughes
It is possibly this: <http://samuelhughes.com/HNWeb.tar.gz>

It got rejected from the App Store.

It tracks unread posts based on your scrolling and highlights new unread
posts. It displays web pages in a native browser, makes voting buttons bigger
and asks for confirmation, makes the font size appropriate. It works by
filtering the HTML that goes to the browser widget, and that aspect of it
might need updating if the site's HTML has changed.

------
nodemaker
Try my app <http://hackerno.de>

Still in beta but works well on the iPhone.

If you need a promo code let me know.

------
J3L2404
There are none that really work, but I use this to read

<http://ihackernews.com/>

~~~
waldr
nice - this works much better than the apps

